
Top (Effective) Software Resume Templates and Samples for 2020 - rahulvarshneya
https://myresumeseed.com/blogs/resume-templates/software-engineer-resume-templates-samples-and-examples
======
kensavage
A lot better than the shitty Word docs that Microsoft provides. Thx @op

